# incandescent vs. fluorescent



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

will my plants do better with 2 25w incandescent bulbs or one 20w fluorescent? i'm unclear on how wattage translates to actual light when comparing these two.


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

florescent gives off better lights for plants.


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

Nanokid said:


> florescent gives off better lights for plants.


so one basic 20 watt fluorescent is better than two 25 watt incandescent grow lights?


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

consider the fact that a 60 watt incandescent equals roughly 11-13 watts of flourescent.

Also consider the fact that incandesent bulbs emit around 90% infrared radiation for the watts they consume, flourescents do a much more efficient job giving light to utilize.


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

neven said:


> consider the fact that a 60 watt incandescent equals roughly 11-13 watts of flourescent.
> 
> Also consider the fact that incandesent bulbs emit around 90% infrared radiation for the watts they consume, flourescents do a much more efficient job giving light to utilize.


that's what i wanted to know, some sort of basic formula to convert the wattage. it still leaves me with a single 20 watt 24" fluorescent lighting a 20 gallon lightly planted tank which just ain't workin'. i need to get some legs for my coralife light bar. anyone remember offhand which sponsor carries those?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

JL should stock Coralife light legs.


----------

